# Rear bed window



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi we have a bit of a problem with our 983 which is for some reason Rapido have put a window the headboard end so when we sit up in bed we end up squashing the concertina blinds which is not good, has anyone solved this problem?..........all I can think ofis getting a bit of thick perspex and velcro fasten it to the window frame.
Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This might help as its sort of a similar problem but at the other end so to speak...

On our previous van we had a permanent double bed where it was easy for me to keep puttinh my foot through the blind at night.

Option 1, Hymer supplied a wooden fillet....










Option 2, I made up a perspex sheet and drilled holes in for ventilation in summer, you'd probably have the strengthen this though as it wouldn't be strong enough to lean against..










Pete


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi pete, thanks for that, the Rapido designer obviously does not read in bed eh?
Chris


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris! I think it's worse than that! :roll:

It's ironic that you should say


> _*the Rapido designer obviously does not read in bed *_


.... just after I had said in another thread


> _*Why don't manufacturers and converters try living in their products then they'd be able to talk from experience. *_


It constantly amazes me that they design and make these machines and haven't got the foggiest idea about how they get used. Auntie Sandra and I can't sit up in bed because of the window and the fear of clouting one's head on the overhead cupboards!! Are we not allowed to have breakfast in bed any more? :evil:

I was debating the same kind of issue only recently with another couple of Motorhomers, who had asked their converter/salesman, "Will you make sure there's a heating outlet in the vanity/shower room, please?"
The salesman replied, "What do you want one there for?" **$$££%%
The couple explained how people often get WET in WET weather and need somewhere to hang and dry their outdoor gear.

"We'd like a silver screen," another couple had said.
The sales EXECUTIVE asked, "What do you want one of those for?"

Blinking heck (contained annoyance) why do the MH sales reps need to ask? If they USED the bl**dy things, they'd KNOW!!

Rant over (for now) I think, until the next time someone reports an inane question/comment from a non-motorhoming salesperson.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

When looking for a replacement for my old Renault panel van conversion I walked away from dozens of motorhomes for that one reason: a window at the bedhead. I walked away from lots of others for other reasons too........ no drainingboard in the kitchen; lack of kitchen worktop; entrance to shower blocked by toilet; oven / microwave set dangerously high; etc. etc. etc.

What puzzles me is why people buy them ..........  

Harvey


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Headboard*

Hi

Of many of the garage models on the market, I am pleased I have got one with a headboard and not a window and a flimsy blind behind me!

Russell


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I just cant see the logic putting the window at the head end when at the foot end is a blank wall..................>>>>>>??????
Chris


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh how different we all are. 

One of my favourite things about our van is the window by our head, every night we climb in snuggle down and open the window and lay there chatting and looking out. Even in the snow in the Alps we did it and loved it, more often than not we sleep with the window slightly open on the catch too!! but don't tell the gassers :roll: 

Not often we close the curtains as the window is so small and very high up and I have claustophobia occasionally, nothing I like more than to turn over in bed and watch the sun rise or the rain falling. 

So you see I for one would try and find our next van with a window. 

Mandy

PS , we can't read anyway


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Oh how different we all are.
> 
> One of my favourite things about our van is the window by our head, every night we climb in snuggle down and open the window and lay there chatting and looking out. Even in the snow in the Alps we did it and loved it, more often than not we sleep with the window slightly open on the catch too!! but don't tell the gassers :roll:
> 
> ...


But you don't have to have a window at the bedhead to achieve that. Our 'van, as many do, has a window at the foot and a window at the side, and a large skylight; if we want to look out; we just don't want to lean on a window / blind / curtain.

Many of the windows being criticised here are not 'so small' either 

Harvey


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*window*

Ours is nearly the width of the bed, I'm just looking for some perspex at the moment will post a piccy of my modification.
Chris


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

hi codfinger, we had an internal blind made out of the same thermal material with suction pads as the ones fitted on the windscreens, through Van Comforts at Retford, works ok on our Adria, ours has the same concertina blind which we just leave down


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*bed window*

All done, I popped down to b&Q last night for some perspex but at £24 for a small bit I left it there! 
So I picked up a small offcut of triple wall polycarbonate roof material (the same as fitted to car port roofs etc) cut into 2 sections so the blind can still be operated and velcro fastened to the window frame, works a treat


----------

